
New Faster Undersea Pipe for Google Cloud Platform - infusedalloy
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/06/Google-Cloud-customers-run-at-the-speed-of-light-with-new-FASTER-undersea-pipe.html
======
cm3
How much overhead is there that we can shave off to reduce latency until we
really hit the limitations of speed of light? I mean, how much of the cross-
continent latency is due to network gear or media changes (optical <->
electric) or even inefficient routing? Germany to linux.org.au is 310ms, so
how much can we shrink that before the laws of physics get in our way?

~~~
ISL
>> round(c*0.31/1000)

ans = 92936 (kilometers)

Earth is about 40,000 km in circumference, so there's about a factor of four
left to win on that particular hop.

~~~
kevhito
Speed of light within a fiber optic cable is about c/1.5, so closer to a
factor of 3. Throw in various continents that need to avoided, I'd guess it
would be closer to factor of 2 in practice.

------
Diederich
The earth is 134ms 'round' at the speed of light. There's quite a bit of room
for improvement.

~~~
packetslave
More like 192ms at the speed of light in optical fiber, before you start
talking about regeneration, etc. but yes, plenty of room to innovate.

